# Pleasureland



## smileysal (Sep 6, 2006)

Hiya, 

mates just sent me this info. 

Pleasureland in southport has just closed, as of yesterday. profits were down, and blackpool pleasure beach (the owners of pleasureland) have announced there closure on their website on latest news.

according to the website, the only thing on there that will remain trading is the fun house. 

www.pleasureland.uk.com for all the info on it.

sad to see it go, they've only just got the land that used to be the zoo and put new rides on it. we only went a couple of years ago. think the land willbe up for sale for houses or apartments to be built there instead. howd we guess it was gonna be apartments.


----------



## BenWRX (Feb 9, 2007)

heymish;10218; said:


> hey has anyone been yet?



Yep....  

















​


----------



## BenWRX (Feb 9, 2007)

It was a bit wierd with the place completly empty... it was 4 days after it closed when we went in so the shops were still fully stocked, the grab machines still full of prizes and all the rides were only turned off at the breaker boxes so we could have quite easily fired em up... sadly its not that way any more, the Traumatizer has been moved to Blackpool, other rides pulled down and sold off and the historic Cyclone torn down dispite protests and an EH intervention....  



The 'Ghost' Train... the least scary part of the site! 





















A few more from the Traumatizer.





















The Cyclone... 









​


----------

